# Odometer / Hours necessary?



## J.T. (Oct 25, 2011)

Im looking at buying new/used 4 wheeler and its tough finding used Kawasaki 360 with gauge that will show hours or mileage. If its been a floor model or barely used how necessary is it to have a display that will show it? Is it tougher to sell later on or is there a way to calculate how often you or someone else has used it?:texasflag


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

*comp*

depending on year and if at dealer u can put it on computer it will tell u.


----------



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

I never sell anything I buy so it doesn't bother me if it has a hour meter or not.


----------

